# I'm looking for a good hardtail mountain bike



## Dayrider (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm a newbie and I thought I might give mountain biking a go I had a diamond back outlook, but now wanting to upgrade and really get "into" the sport. I was thinking $600-1000 so I went looking at all the bike shops in my region.and I came up with the giant boulder 1 and the gt karakoram 4.0 .(2013) models. So which do you think I should get I really like these two and are THE ONLY bikes I like that I have so far seen. Any Help would be great
thanks.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I know it's over your budget at $1200, but have you checked out the Airborne Goblin?


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

The 2 have very similar build but I don't think any of the 2 is good for your money. You can't really do much with them until you upgrade the fork, which is another $200+ on top of the asking price.

btw you shouldn't pay more than $500 for these bikes


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

+1 for the Goblin

Also might consider the Gravity 29point5 from BikesDirect.


----------



## TikiGoddess (Mar 24, 2013)

I think you should stretch your budget 200-300 more and get a better bike like the Goblin. There are tons of closeouts for older bikes out there at lbss and I'm sure you'll be able to find a deal if you look hard enough. In my opinion, those two bikes are not a huge step up from your old diamondback and it is not a significant upgrade from what you already have. That being said, I love Giants and am a big fan of their bikes.


----------



## TikiGoddess (Mar 24, 2013)

maybe a talon?

Talon 29er 0 (2013) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gt karakoram 4.0 is a 29er so I'd start with that if you like the way it rides. Since you are in New Zealand upgrading the fork for trails may be more challenging. The Suntour oem fork lacks adjustable rebound damping(pogo) and the internal metal bushings are not designed for multiple bumps at speed. It is fine as a bike path and easy trails bike until the fork is changed.
ROCK SHOX RECON GOLD TK AIR 29er Mtb Suspension Fork 100mm White Shocks NEW: 350166 Random Bike Parts
This fork would be an excellent choice and they ship international.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

If you're already at a grand, I would save 2-300 more. It really puts you in a whole different tier of bikes. I really like this...

KONAWORLD

The Goblin looks sick too.

I just bought this ....I know it isn't the best, but I couldn't justify to my lady friend me getting a $1200 bike as a beginner. Especially since we are buying a new house soon, and I'm getting a new car in a couple weeks. It's great so far, but I'm not riding anything crazy. Just some decent singletrack and a lot of paved because most days I only have an hour or two.

BlueSkyCycling.com - GT Karakoram 3.0 29er Bike

They also have a Karakoram 2.0 on that site for a good price.


----------



## Dayrider (Apr 15, 2013)

What about the jamis Durango sport 2012 at any good


----------



## jeffvb9 (May 16, 2011)

This: 2011 Fuji Tahoe 29er 1.0 Hardtail Mountain Bike - Fuji - Brands - Bikewagon


----------

